# Would loaches disturb my gravel?



## DanMac (31 May 2013)

I have attempted an iwagumi setup without a carpet. at this point I have my fine gravel styled/sloped a certain way with a few plants here and there, I have to quickly reshape it after it is disturbed from cleaning ect.

I am considering a carpet after I have everything I need but its 50/50 right now, If i decide not to have a carpet Would a loach constantly move my gravel around or would he mostly stick to my stones/glass?

Cheers.


----------



## John S (31 May 2013)

What type of loach were you looking at getting?


----------



## DanMac (31 May 2013)

Maybe a zebra loach? i dont know much about them, basically I want a tiny loach that will help clean the algae, as long as it does not move the substrate too much.


----------



## Michael W (31 May 2013)

From my knowledge loaches don't eat algae, perhaps a hillsteam loach or something in its family will but they prefer cooler waters. You could consider otto catfish for diatoms, they stay small and very active. But the best way is always to prevent algae rather than adding live stock to sort out problems. By the way you can also think about keeping Amano shrimps, they're known for their amazing clean up abilities.

Michael.


----------



## DanMac (31 May 2013)

Yeah I am planning on getting some amano shrimp, I thought loaches were perfect for cleaning, maybe they clean everything but algae then? that otto catfish looks nice, thats a possibility.

edit:just searched otto catfish and someone said they need to be in a group of 3 minimum.

I want a single loach that is tiny,as long as it cleans something then i will be satisfied.


----------



## Michael W (31 May 2013)

If you're looking for a general clean up crew then Amanos, ottos and Corydoras are the way to go. Loaches can get pretty big and will no doubt up root delicate plants. Corydoras are in a way smaller version of them and in my opinion look better if you have a group. if you do intend on getting loaches or corydoras consider letting the plants grow in first before adding them in to give the plants a head start in rooting in, this in my opinion is more important if you have loaches.

Michael.


----------



## DanMac (31 May 2013)

Ok nice one, I'll wait on it and maybe add one after everything has grown in and I have more knowledge about them.


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 May 2013)

loaches.com

Lots of good info here


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jun 2013)

Also loaches will eat shrimp


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jun 2013)

Yes loaches eat snails and shrimp. lfs will tell you to keep in groups of 3 or more. like clown loach this is wrong, 5 should be concidered minimum, more if you have room. they will dig for snails/shrimp. a carpet would be out of the question theese fish would pull it up to get at snails. Dont get corys if you want hc, it takes a while but they pull it up too (been there, done that). Loaches dont eat algae they turn gravel which starves it of light. What about bristlenose plec or ottocats


----------



## DanMac (1 Jun 2013)

I have seen quite a few iwagumi videos and saw what I thought to be loaches ect hovering over the carpet/sticking to the glass and rocks. they must of been something else then?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Jun 2013)

Most likely you have seen ottos, need to be in groups of 5 minimum, to be happy as they are social and to make any real difference to cleaning, they also need careful climatization as they are often very weak when bought.
Chain loaches are an option but again minimum of 5, ideally more.


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Jun 2013)

They will look for food in the substrate worms snails etc
Hillstream loach will eat some algae but need much stronger flow and cooler water to do well. which will move substrate too if its fast enough for hillstream loach


----------



## DanMac (1 Jun 2013)

Ok cheers guys guess I will stick to amano shrimp only as I only wanted a single loach ect.


----------

